# is Rhino Seeds (www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk) a good vendor?



## ultimate procrastinator (Aug 9, 2008)

is Rhino seeds a reputable place to buy from. has anyone bought from them?
Cannabis Seeds


----------



## serpentsrising (Aug 9, 2008)

*While I have not ordered from Cannabis Seeds before, I do have experience with pot-seeds.uk. They have decent prices and selection but the customer service is what puts them over the top. Very quick replies and fast shipping!
*


----------



## serpentsrising (Aug 9, 2008)

What strain are you looking to get?


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Aug 9, 2008)

lowlifes auto ak47 Automatic AK47


----------



## serpentsrising (Aug 10, 2008)

Check this seedbank out - Online Growshop AliÃ«n

They have feminized auto AK for the slightly less than the ones selling on the UK site. I have also ordered from this distributor twice and both times the shipment was completed quickly and with great stealth. Plus they have really cheap options on shipping if you only order seeds. Let me know what you decide. Just a heads up, the breeders are different. I am pretty sure the true developer of this line is lowryder under Joint Doctor and that is the type offered on the above site


----------



## bigbong1411 (Aug 10, 2008)

They are definitely a reputable site. One of my friends ordered from them (credit card) and he received the seeds in like two weeks. However, you can find better stuff at a better price, over at hempdepot.ca


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 10, 2008)

i have used The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds
Guaranteed International Track & Trace, with this option we guarantee your package against any event of it not making it to your postal address

GUYS JUST REMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY 
I WILL PAY A LIL MORE TO GET BETTER SERVICE 
ITS BETTER THAN LOSEING MONEY OR ORDER


----------



## blinkstefaans (Aug 28, 2008)

I have ordered from RhinoSeeds about 2 weeks back. My order was supposed to be a strain from KCBrians. Everything went fine and they processed my order and deducted the amount from my cc. Just the next day I got an email from them stating that my order has been canceled without any explanation. They stil have not refunded me and also have not replied to my numerous mails and requests. But ya ...so you learn, ill stick to the vendors who actually deliver. Luckily banks can do a chargeback on a credit card.


----------



## unknownuk420 (Aug 28, 2008)

hi i ordered from these and i got all my orders.


----------



## Dsntgrowpot (Aug 28, 2008)

Seems I saw some posts here and there saying they r a good company


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2008)

i have been ordering from them for 7 years without a miss. i am currently waiting on a order from them now and a order from attitude seeds. both were shipped last friday . maybe tomorrow. i will keep you posted guys.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2008)

but i believe i will start going with attitude seeds .they are fast and cheaper.


----------



## saturnlily (Aug 31, 2008)

Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices i oredered from here and got my seeds in 4 business days. they were sent to my sisters house in oregon cause thats where im at for the summer. and so far all 6 seeds i planted have sprouted yay!!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2008)

i've ordered from the for a few years, but i sent cash this time and after two weeks no confirmation email.so i emailed them and the sama day they said payment received. next day theey emailed me and said it is shipped.but i noticed the item they shipped was out of stock. now it has me wondering. we'll see. i also have a bigger order coming from attitude seeds , i know it was shipped because they have a tracking option. anyway , attitude and rhino shipped the same day 10 days ago. so we should find out this week.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 31, 2008)

yep its a great company ,i am very happy whth them aswell


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 31, 2008)

blinkstefaans said:


> I have ordered from RhinoSeeds about 2 weeks back. My order was supposed to be a strain from KCBrians. Everything went fine and they processed my order and deducted the amount from my cc. Just the next day I got an email from them stating that my order has been canceled without any explanation. They stil have not refunded me and also have not replied to my numerous mails and requests. But ya ...so you learn, ill stick to the vendors who actually deliver. Luckily banks can do a chargeback on a credit card.


Hi all I just noticed this post here--
Im very sorry that the items were not received and that you did not receive any email replies -We actually have a third party company who handle all the emails and I would be very interested in seeing the original email - So I can show the team and get to the bottom of why it was not replied too. With Regards to your order Please email me the order number and confirm your name and postcode - Ill get this sorted ASAP.- im away for the weekend byt can check tonight and when im back.

Peace


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 31, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i've ordered from the for a few years, but i sent cash this time and after two weeks no confirmation email.so i emailed them and the sama day they said payment received. next day theey emailed me and said it is shipped.but i noticed the item they shipped was out of stock. now it has me wondering. we'll see. i also have a bigger order coming from attitude seeds , i know it was shipped because they have a tracking option. anyway , attitude and rhino shipped the same day 10 days ago. so we should find out this week.



our stock levels are actually accurate - If you order an item and it goes out of stock, then it usually means the stock has been reserved for you the only problem could be if say you ordered 2 * white widow and we only have 1 in stock - the system will let you make the order any way(its a little bug) but our email team should contact you with 3 days letting you know the situation and available options.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 31, 2008)

sounds good dealt with you guys for some time, wen are you gonna get bluemoonshine seeds? i've had to go to planet skunk many times for these.also to let everyone know since i didnt then both orders got here same day.


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 31, 2008)

cheers -we do have all strains on order, but its usually due to a problem at the suppliers end..


----------



## RoeDoran (Sep 8, 2009)

Are RhinoSeeds the same as cannabis-seeds.co.uk? I have sent these guys cannabis-seeds.co.uk about twenty messages from there online contact form over the last two years and they have never answered a single one. I didn't ask them anything illeagle about growing or smoking or anything that could get either them or me in trouble, just questions about delivery and payment methods an they never answered a single question, leading me to believe they they are a fraudulent website, Im not saying they are as I don't know but thats usually what sites do when they are trying to scam people. Having said that people here say they have ordered and seem happy.
Does anybody here know a reputable site that you can pay using MoneyBookers? Im only asking because I have some Money in my Moneybookers account but nothing to spend it on so I like to use it some how and if I can get seeds at the same time that would be animal.
Thanks guys, great website, keep it up.
Cheers


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2009)

these guys have gone left ,ripped me off some seeds and 0 ccustomer service,,they used to be good as previous months past,o well.


----------



## RoeDoran (Sep 8, 2009)

so you didnt recieve your last order from them? even after rhinoman told you he was sorting it out for you? thats bad form, thank god i didnt order from them then.
thanks for the info Raider


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2009)

RoeDoran said:


> so you didnt recieve your last order from them? even after rhinoman told you he was sorting it out for you? thats bad form, thank god i didnt order from them then.
> thanks for the info Raider


 i use attitude and hemp depot,thier all i need.


----------



## RoeDoran (Sep 8, 2009)

either of them accept moneybookers for payment do you know?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2009)

RoeDoran said:


> either of them accept moneybookers for payment do you know?


 attitude i use cc. and hempdepot postal international money Orders.


----------



## RoeDoran (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright, thanks man, hope your able to sort out your missing order with rhinoseeds. notice when you said you can get the bank to cancel the credit card payment the rhino guy showed up and convinced you hed sort it out, wonder was that just to stall you from cancelling the payment before it cleared?


----------



## Amtk25 (Feb 2, 2010)

RoeDoran said:


> Alright, thanks man, hope your able to sort out your missing order with rhinoseeds. notice when you said you can get the bank to cancel the credit card payment the rhino guy showed up and convinced you hed sort it out, wonder was that just to stall you from cancelling the payment before it cleared?


 *AVOID AT ALL COSTS!!* I previously used this site once (1/2010) and after completing my order and entering my card details and believing all was good, I checked my email, only to find that no confirmation email has been sent (as is always the case with all the other seed banks I've dealt with; growhigh, everyonedoesit, the attitude, picksandmix and headsite.com). I tried to contact them via their contact form but I received no response. I waited for a couple of days and tried again (this time I even tried to call them but the number was ALWAYS busy!!! and they didn't have an answering service so you couldn't even hold till one of the lines was free; I'm not even sure this is a proper help line!!!). Next came the extremely unpleasant surprise; my bank account was charged!!!! (a total of £286; approx $500) and to my FURY; once again no confirmation email, tracking number etc. AND again, no response to any of my messages!!!! TERRIBLE experience, the WORST site by far. IF they're a real business, then they have absolutely no idea how to treat their customers. What's worst still is that I'm actually based in the UK!! I'd hate to think what this would've been like for someone living abroad!! So, bottom line; Rhino seeds (www.cannabis-*seeds*.co.uk) is *DEFINATELY a site to avoid at all costs!!*


----------



## shepardsls (Feb 3, 2010)

well i have made small orders of things from rhino seeds 2 years ago everything came through then i saw SEED BOUTIQUE .COM there prices were cheaper and people said that they were happy with them so i made a 800.00 order and got FUCKED they never answered no emails or anything i wish that i could beat there ass well i give a BIG FUCK YOU TO SEEDBOUTIQUE.COM THANKS FOR NOTHING YOU ROTTEN BASTARDS


----------



## shotti (Mar 8, 2010)

i orderd 10 female skunk 1 seeds from rhino seeds and soon after i had got my confirmation email for payment i for one saying my seeds were out of stock. I then got an email asking me if i wanted a refund or exchange. i replyd to the email asking for a refund, sure enough i got a email saying my order had been cancelled and a refund was pending i should wait 3-5 working days for the money to appear in my account. well this was 8 working days ago i have tried to get in contact but phone wasnt answerd emails got no replys and skype was never answerd either. So it looks like i wont get my money back and it just pisses me off they took my money for something they didnt even have in stock. what kind of company is this?


----------



## TheBluntGuy (Mar 15, 2010)

The site sucks, i have had an email to confirm my order, Th money has been taken out of my bank and i paid for next day delivery and stealth package but no email saying it has been sent
when i trace my order via there website is says payment status as Pending.

just sent them an email will be awaiting reply, if nothing in a few days i will get my money back or open a fraud case against the site, buying seeds is not illegal  luckily

will give them a few days to for fill my order


----------



## TheBluntGuy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good News, I got my order the day after my previous post and they are just showing there roots now so ready to plant tomorrow


----------



## Coughee (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in Texas also and I ordered from www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk on 3/20/10 and have yet to get my order and I doubt that it's coming! I ordered Auto AK47 and the site said that it was in stock, but after check the tracking info it said that it wasn't processed yet. So I email them everyday for a week with no reply, finally with a week without a reply I get a email from someone named Kelly. The email stated the they were out of Auto AK47 and that I had to pick something else. I orginally order 10 Auto AK47 seeds for $106.00 $131.00 after shipping and stealth packaging. And I went back to the sight and they had change the price to $106.00 for 4 seeds. After asking about several other strains that I was told were out of stock also. "site said they were" The guy "Kelly" finally told me they had Lemon Skunk which was only $89.00 and that it would make it to me in a week! That week has been passes and still no seeds. So I would not recomment www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk but if I recieve my seeds I will be sure to come back and update. But for now DO NOT TRUST www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/ because they haven't been reliable! "at least to me so far"


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 27, 2010)

at least this new company is pretty proactive.




i think its kind of funny though how close the url is to attitude's...maybe they are hoping attitude customers will type in the URL wrong hehe


----------



## ashleynewth (Aug 20, 2010)

I ordered seeds from rhino over three months ago and never recieved my shipment. Terrible things started happening on my credit card but i won't talk about that at this stage. I have sent several e-mails but rarely get a reply. Last reply i was told they would check the tracking number to see where it ended up. That was several weeks ago and i've heard nothing since. So much for guaranteeing delivery and a reply within 24 hours. I've since read many bad things about rhino seeds on many forums. I wish i had done more research before ordering. I'm not too worried about the money i lost, i just hate being messed around. Stick with a reputable, professional company people.


----------



## cyprustanis (Aug 23, 2010)

I ordered some seeds over 3 weeks ago and the order was cancelled straight away for some reason. I used my visa and the amount ( over 200 euros ) is still blocked. I have sent so many email and nothing. I believe that the order comes onto the bank statement as a shell company with no relation to the rhino seeds... and who wants to goto the bank asking for money back from a cannabis seeds company anyway. If rhino are reading this thread instead of reading your emails then give me my money back and stop messing customers around. my order number for what's worth is 46225.


----------



## kingcapo123 (Aug 23, 2010)

well i use rhinho all the time there great they actually garrentee delivery !!!

see this site is a good reason why other fourms dont allow any talk! posts! threats! about seed companys or seed middlemen !!

it gets to the point were its just seed companys bashing others all fightin for your bissness !

and who ever said rhino were around before attertude there right they were !!!!!

been round for donkeys these guys !!


----------



## rhinoseeds (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys.

I am actually the owner of rhino seeds and am here to rectify ALL issues - We have had some email issues in the past which I can assure you have now been rectified so I can GUARANTEE we will receive your emails if we haven't in the past, I assure you we ignore NO ONE - and I do also guarantee a reply within 24 hours thanks to kelly who deals with our customer services...(we used to have email problems and when it was fixed very recently the volume of received mail almost doubled). We guarantee delivery of ALL parcels - even if it goes missing in the post and Im very sorry some of you have had a poor experience with our company. Let me assure you I work very hard to put customer experience as our No.1 priority and i am doing my very best to make things run as smoothly as possible. If anyone wants to post an order number on this post with your firstname etc and let me know the problem I will do my best to put a smile back on your face. I think you guys catch my drift, Ill stop rambling on, but please post some details here and I'll step on it RIGHT AWAY!!!

Peace


----------



## rhinoseeds (Aug 23, 2010)

ashleynewth said:


> I ordered seeds from rhino over three months ago and never recieved my shipment. Terrible things started happening on my credit card but i won't talk about that at this stage. I have sent several e-mails but rarely get a reply. Last reply i was told they would check the tracking number to see where it ended up. That was several weeks ago and i've heard nothing since. So much for guaranteeing delivery and a reply within 24 hours. I've since read many bad things about rhino seeds on many forums. I wish i had done more research before ordering. I'm not too worried about the money i lost, i just hate being messed around. Stick with a reputable, professional company people.


Hi.
Your order was actually placed on the 10th aug - we actually voided the order and cancelled it on the same date. basically the payment does not reach our account when we void the transaction and the timescale for the money to be returned back to your account is actually determined by YOUR credit card company - sucks yes i know. I can however provide you with a void receipt which you could show to your cc company to speed up the process and get the funds back to your account sooner. - In fact I have just emailed you a copy of the void receipt [came from [email protected]], please show this to your cc company and hopefully they can fast track the payment if they havn't done this already. Basically the company that takes our credit card payments do not accept credit cards from Cyprus - Im very sorry our software does not allow us to remove certain countries from the list - that's the reason why your order was cancelled - however we do allow bank transfers from your country - Im going to arrange for this information to be listed onto our payments page so that customers can read that going forwards. I'm also going to ensure that customers who have orders cancelled for this reason get a good explanation as to why their order was cancelled. And im looking for cc companys that will allow us to process payments from Cyprus.

Regards


----------



## roleone (Sep 24, 2010)

I new these punk ass fuckers were bullshit when i was just browsing through there various strains. Check out Dutch quality seeds strawberry smile. Look at the picture and then go to seedsman seeds velvet bud. There the same fucking picture and i know seedsman seeds is a good breeder cuz theyve been around for a couple decades. The picture of the velvet bud is the same picture of the velvet bud on attitudes site under seedsman seeds. So what the fuck is this bullshit strawberry Smile???? Fuck Rhino seeds with a Rhino dick.


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 24, 2010)

stupid fucking rhino seeds...dont fuckin come here and post we dont care if your tryng to resolve your b.s. the only place i would order my seeds will be from attitude and the single seed center. u aint going to get orders from these forum


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 24, 2010)

Man everybodies rockin those affiliate links like they are a chain huh?


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 24, 2010)

rhinoseeds said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am actually the owner of rhino seeds and am here to rectify ALL issues - We have had some email issues in the past which I can assure you have now been rectified so I can GUARANTEE we will receive your emails if we haven't in the past, I assure you we ignore NO ONE - and I do also guarantee a reply within 24 hours thanks to kelly who deals with our customer services...(we used to have email problems and when it was fixed very recently the volume of received mail almost doubled). We guarantee delivery of ALL parcels - even if it goes missing in the post and Im very sorry some of you have had a poor experience with our company. Let me assure you I work very hard to put customer experience as our No.1 priority and i am doing my very best to make things run as smoothly as possible. If anyone wants to post an order number on this post with your firstname etc and let me know the problem I will do my best to put a smile back on your face. I think you guys catch my drift, Ill stop rambling on, but please post some details here and I'll step on it RIGHT AWAY!!!
> 
> Peace


you must be out of your mind? post info? thanks but no thanks.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah my name is Kermit and I ordered 2 packs of Shithole Seeds Donkey Dick and oh yeah 3 bags of Happy Frog soil. I was wonderin if youve had a chance to grab my Donkey Dick and truck it to the post? Thanks Kerm


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi.
It does look like our tech guys have blatantly cocked up the images for Strawberry Smile, But I can assure you that's a genuine strain and Dutch Quality Seeds are a genuine Seed bank, We still have stock of Mazari skunk of some one is really eager to see? Im not sure what I can do to proove this.
Cheers


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 10, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> stupid fucking rhino seeds...dont fuckin come here and post we dont care if your tryng to resolve your b.s. the only place i would order my seeds will be from attitude and the single seed center. u aint going to get orders from these forum


i apologize for the harsh words i posted on your company very unethical of me to stoop down to that level...and i do hope that you are legit as you are here on riu tryng to settle everything that has been fucked up. in the meantime you need to fix your employers because thats the only chance we can initiate your capability in getting our seeds that reflects you also as the owner or head-department handling your employer, since we are ordering in-line we cant really see whats going on.


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 10, 2010)

rhinoseeds said:


> Hi.
> It does look like our tech guys have blatantly cocked up the images for Strawberry Smile, But I can assure you that's a genuine strain and Dutch Quality Seeds are a genuine Seed bank, We still have stock of Mazari skunk of some one is really eager to see? Im not sure what I can do to proove this.
> Cheers


how about giving the seeds that people deserve


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi littleflavio.

If you can PM me your order number I can look into any issues that might have occured. Im sure we have sent out your order and Im guessing it's been lost in the post - I like always am more than happy to send out any orders lost in the post - but i will need your order number or name used to make the order to allow me to sort this. If I look into this and see you have been let down not only am I going to send you beans for free but Im going to give you a full refund too. Now how about send me an email to [email protected] and PM me here? 

Cheers


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 10, 2010)

roleone said:


> I new these punk ass fuckers were bullshit when i was just browsing through there various strains. Check out Dutch quality seeds strawberry smile. Look at the picture and then go to seedsman seeds velvet bud. There the same fucking picture and i know seedsman seeds is a good breeder cuz theyve been around for a couple decades. The picture of the velvet bud is the same picture of the velvet bud on attitudes site under seedsman seeds. So what the fuck is this bullshit strawberry Smile???? Fuck Rhino seeds with a Rhino dick.



I am not defending Rhino seeds but over the years that seeds have been sold online I have seen the exact same pictures used for different strains with different names from different breeders. On the site of one seedbank that no longer is in business I saw the exact same picture used for three totally different strain from three different breeders.

There are no truth in advertising laws in regards to the selling of beans.


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 10, 2010)

NB We also have a new email system - so nothing is being missed as far as I'm aware, although emails are only dealt with ONCE a day..meaning you will have to wait 24hours before you get a reply and not on friday or saturday nights either. The seeds are no longer packed by the moron that used to do it!! I actually have new and very dedicated trusted team that work on this directly with me! We have put a lot of hard work into the site www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk since January and this is being reflected in sales! Always looking at ways of improving our service - hence our presence on forums!


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Brick Top.
Posting new product's onto our website can be tricky when breeders don't always provide product images or sometimes have low quality product images - sometimes we have to use what's out there on the web as our source, and this can often lead to inaccurate pictures - this usually only relates to the smaller breeders though.

A good example of this is the Sativa seedbank - our guys are in the process of adding this as we speak, and the breeder doesn't have an active website. I've stressed the importance of accurate images to our guys and seeing as no genuine source images can be found from the breeder directly at this point - we've in this instance created our own 'fillers' for this.

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/manufacturers/129/sativa-seeds.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/manufacturers/130/sativa-feminized.html

I hope this sheds some light on where incorrect images can come from. And with regards to strawberry smile vs velvet bud i checked the images from our suppliers site and we used the correct image our supplier provided(not to say its correct)! I noticed the two images were actually slightly different - Once had a mild red backing while the other was black, no doubt some photoshop stuff going on there!


----------



## BonVonDon (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all, I thought I should share my own experience with Rhino Seeds with you all. I browsed through many forums like this one searching for comments on where to buy seeds from and I stumbled across some posts saying that Rhino Seeds were a good bet for peeps living in the UK. So being as impatient as I have always been I rushed to their website, had a good look and placed in an order of around £180, eyes bigger than my belly kinda thing lol! Anyways after I placed my order I carried on reading through some forums and to my horror I found a load of posts saying that Rhino Seeds were not a good company and that a few people had not received there orders for many weeks and some not at all. As you might imagine I was starting to get worried and looked back for the posts that said they were really good and noticed that they were dated 2005!

Needless to say I was starting to feel a bit pissed at myself so I sent Rhino Seeds an email asking them to clarify what the situation was with my order and to confirm to me when they would send it out as I wanted it ASAP, and I also mentioned that I was rather worried because of the many posts I had just read regarding other peoples experience with them.

To Rhino Seeds credit, I was contacted the next day with an email explaining how there had been a few problems with both the email system and the ordering system recently and I was assured that there was nothing to worry about and that my order would be sent out in the next day or so. I thought this was a good and quick response and it definitely calmed me down a bit. The next day I received another email saying that one of the items I had ordered was no no longer in stock and I was offered a refund or a swap. I sent a message back saying that I was disappointed with this as the item was clearly marked as being in stock when I placed my order. I also gave my telephone number and asked that someone call me to discuss as I was a bit pissed at this especially with all the posts recently. Within 10 minutes I received a call from one of the managers explaining that there was a problem with one of there suppliers and this is why that could not send the item I had ordered, due to this I was offered a swap so I choose something that was almost twice the price of the seeds I had initially ordered and said I would pay the difference. At this point the manager called James said that they would pay the extra cost due to the fact that the order had been messed up a little! I was extremely surprised and pleased with this and said yes straight away. The next day I was told that my items would be sent out by next day recorded delivery becuase of the delay that had been caused, and again Rhino Seeds footed the bill as that was not the delivery service I had ordered from them.

All in all I have to say that Rhino Seeds went well out of there way to make things right and to keep me feeling satisfied, they had not only called me but I was also given a number to call should I need to speak to them again. I was then sent an email with my tracking numbers and the following day my package had arrived as promised.

Well as far as I am concerned this was great customer service and clearly showed how much they were prepared to do to put things right after the initial hiccup. Personally I think that Rhino Seeds have just been unlucky with staff and there ordering system which had caused them and more importantly there customers loads of problems, but they are trying extremely hard to put things right, and I for one would not hesitate to use them again and recommend them to my friends if asked. One thing I would say is that having a number to call made all the difference so if you are there and listening Rhino Seeds, put a number up on the website again and also thank you so very much for my seeds which all came in there original packaging and for your help in reassuring me that everything was ok.

I really hope this post puts those people out there who are waiting for there seeds to arrive minds at rest.

Peace out

BonVonDon


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 11, 2010)

BonVonDon said:


> Hi all, I thought I should share my own experience with Rhino Seeds with you all. I browsed through many forums like this one searching for comments on where to buy seeds from and I stumbled across some posts saying that Rhino Seeds were a good bet for peeps living in the UK. So being as impatient as I have always been I rushed to their website, had a good look and placed in an order of around £180, eyes bigger than my belly kinda thing lol! Anyways after I placed my order I carried on reading through some forums and to my horror I found a load of posts saying that Rhino Seeds were not a good company and that a few people had not received there orders for many weeks and some not at all. As you might imagine I was starting to get worried and looked back for the posts that said they were really good and noticed that they were dated 2005!
> 
> Needless to say I was starting to feel a bit pissed at myself so I sent Rhino Seeds an email asking them to clarify what the situation was with my order and to confirm to me when they would send it out as I wanted it ASAP, and I also mentioned that I was rather worried because of the many posts I had just read regarding other peoples experience with them.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info mate...but this doesnt really apply for us ordering seeds from a different country. as most seedbanks based on UK with local customers get good reviews but its a whole new different ballgame for us.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats a fantastic point.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was just looking at the sight and wondering with all the banks with a proven track record why would you wanna pay those prices to take a chance? Every bank I use is cheaper that Rhino.


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi.

If we are aware of cheaper prices - we WILL lower our price where possible, let me know a few cannabis strains that are cheaper and ill se what I can do - although at the same time with some breeders we do have to respect their RRP!
cheers

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/price_match.php

Rhino Price Match Guarantee.

Whilst we do everything we can to ensure we keep prices as low as possible we wanted you to know we also offer a Rhino Price Match Guarantee. If you can find a better price on a product, then just email me our team within seven days of purchase and we will refund the difference!
Policy Conditions.

The advertised or quoted price must be advertised in a media form for the general public.
The Advertised product must be in stock and available for next day dispatch.We will only consider prices from companies who display their stock levels!
The price match policy only applies to Uk site as they display prices in GB


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 12, 2010)

rhinoseeds said:


> Hi Brick Top.
> Posting new product's onto our website can be tricky when* breeders don't always provide product images or sometimes have low quality product images - sometimes we have to use what's out there on the web as our source, and this can often lead to inaccurate pictures* - this usually only relates to the smaller breeders though.


I can fully understand that. Any reputable business would most certainly use pictures that clearly misrepresent the products they sell rather than leave the space for a picture blank and just say something like 'picture unavailable.' I know if I were to go to purchase seeds online I would feel far more comfortable purchasing seeds that were advertised with a clearly photoshop enhanced picture rather than a blank space where a picture would normally be. 

I can see why people would feel very comfortable with their purchase now that you have cleared things up and said "breeders don't always provide product images or sometimes have low quality product images - sometimes we have to use what's out there on the web as our source, and this can often lead to inaccurate pictures." Who wouldn't be totally comfortable knowing that the picture that might heavily influence their decision to purchase a particular strain is just some random picture of some random strain found somewhere "on the web?" 

Knowing that would most certainly give me a warm fuzzy feeling about my purchase. 

Gee .. maybe I was too harsh on Rhino Seeds ..... maybe.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 18, 2010)

my only beef with them once is that they shorted me 5 seeds and they were old.but i had 7 prior successful orders over the years.but there are cheaper dependable seedbanks.they afre i guess alright till they qquit selling reg pacs blue moonshine.


----------



## roleone (Oct 18, 2010)

rhinoseeds said:


> Hi.
> It does look like our tech guys have blatantly cocked up the images for Strawberry Smile, But I can assure you that's a genuine strain and Dutch Quality Seeds are a genuine Seed bank, We still have stock of Mazari skunk of some one is really eager to see? Im not sure what I can do to proove this.
> Cheers


If your really about your business then prove it send me some mazari skunk seeds and ill grow it and post a full journal as i grow to back you up. If youre no bullshit you should have no problem with this check out my grow under indoor grow velvet bud and you'll see what some kickass cheap strains will do for you from attitude seedbanks seedsman seeds.


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 19, 2010)

roleone said:


> If your really about your business then prove it send me some mazari skunk seeds and ill grow it and post a full journal as i grow to back you up. If youre no bullshit you should have no problem with this check out my grow under indoor grow velvet bud and you'll see what some kickass cheap strains will do for you from attitude seedbanks seedsman seeds.


sure - pm me your address and ill get them in the post.


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 19, 2010)

send me the order number for the seeds you were unhappy with please and ill get this sorted!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2010)

rhinoseeds said:


> send me the order number for the seeds you were unhappy with please and ill get this sorted!


that was a year ago,i dont have the record of it ,but appreciate yure zeal to make it right..


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 20, 2010)

ok man
just pm me your address bro!- nb im away till tuesday next week but will sort on my return


----------



## rhinoseeds (Oct 20, 2010)

We are there for the people man!!! that's our no.1 priority!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2010)

i pm my address,rhino seeds rock.


----------



## roleone (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok I must say that I feel bad for bashing rhino seeds. I believe mistakes occur and I have nowrealized the immense amount of customer service and support that Rhinoseeds has to offer. I am very impressed with the passion behind the will to meet customer satisfaction, which is exemplified by the president of rhino seeds. Lets just hope the seeds arrive safely, I tracked them and they are own there way in royal mail. If the seeds arrive, stand by because Im going to germinate them immediately and start a logged grow in efforts to help redeem some reputation back in regards to rhinoseeds.


----------



## bunnyface (Oct 29, 2010)

ultimate procrastinator said:


> is Rhino seeds a reputable place to buy from. has anyone bought from them?
> Cannabis Seeds


I take it you are In the UK.?
I am and use herbies head shop, great deals, free seeds when buying over a certain amount, think its 50, good selection, fair prices and speedy safe secure delivery. Best I got fom in uk.

My mate uses Rhino seeds though, they will get them to you fast from what I have heard. I recommend herbies though, they maybe a middle man but some of there sensi seeds are cheaper than buying from sensi seeds directly!!!
Take it easy..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2010)

i'm in th e U.S. deep south as yu can get ,i gettem usually 7 working days,sometimes less.


----------



## brianbertz (Oct 30, 2010)

do you know when you will get some reserva privada purple wreck seeds back in? i really want to try that out for my next grow.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 30, 2010)

yea thatd be ns but i've done some awsome work from dutch passion.heres a some from Rhino Seeds.


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 30, 2010)

really thick nugs and strong stalks.




u know what ur doing lol. what strain is that?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 31, 2010)

bluemoonshine and the big green room is white russian from serious seeds at rhino seeds.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2010)

i checked the track and trace and my reference # and its not listed as anything.


----------



## roleone (Nov 3, 2010)

View attachment 1248090View attachment 1248068View attachment 1248131View attachment 1248146

Okay so rhinoseeds president is most definitley a man of his word. My velvet bud seeds arrived today in a dvd case discrete and safe in the original breeders pack as you can see in the pictures above. My package was sent on 10/26/2010 through Royal Mail.I doubted Rhino Seeds but now have total faith in them. I live in the southern united states (deep south) and consider this fast shipping because attitude seedbank takes two weeks, Rhino seeds got me beans in half the time! Im extremely satisfied and surprised at how quick I got my beans. I give Rhino seeds two thumbs up. The last picture is a picture of velvet bud that im growing right now from seedsman.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2010)

i never received nothing and was told they stop shipping to the United States.guess i'll spread the word.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2010)

still no seeds and its been a month,heed the warning people.i spoke well of them and then this..............


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2010)

great news the beans made it,the others were lost in the mail but these guys did right . a 5 pac of bluemoonshine,freakin rox.Rhino seeds is the seed bank to go to.


----------



## rhinoseeds (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey.
Im glad to see some happy people here - anyone wants to chat about anything, you can contact me through the site, or feel free to post here..
Peace
www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk


----------



## ashleynewth (Feb 6, 2011)

rhino seed ripped me off. when i told people on forums i suddenly recieved response and was told they would resend package. that was 4 months ago and kelly will not respond to my emails. credit card details were stolen not long after i made the purchase. it was used to purchase stuff online in europe. i live in southern hemisphere and hadnt made any other purchases in europe. i'll let u make ur own summary. dont use rhino seeds. they scammed me. not totally but. they didnt charge the full invoice amount to my credit card. wierd. maybe they thought i wouldnt care as much. contact me rhinoseeds and redeem urself.


----------



## ashleynewth (Feb 6, 2011)

i did get the money back from the credit card fraud issue. i hope visa investigates and stings someones arse.(ass).


----------



## bigbud2011 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all i have just orded 10 seeds from rhinoseeds so far email confirming payment all good so far... should i be worried???
will keep all updated hopeing there as good as what they say thay are!!!

Thanks all...


----------



## tingpoon (Feb 7, 2011)

rhino seeds is like the new kid on the block... and still getting their act together it seems.




this thread is a great way to log the rhino experience until someone can make an objective call, theres lots of yays and nays here. but they dont ship faster than tude, at least not to me.


----------



## mexican jumping bean (Mar 14, 2011)

1st of hello peoples out there...so i orderd from yer man this morning....rhino seeds..called me back took order over the fone ,seemed relaxed enough on the 2 way horn device,told me shits in stock...for a laugh i said il haggle the price with you he said no probs forget postage call it round £100..i orderd 1 pineapple chunk 1 double berry and big bang 2....im thinking happy as a goat with no beard,im looking on forums and the tail of the shirts blowing with the negative feedback im seeing....well i retired 8/9 years ago from a private global security company,im hoping your mans gonna come through or his bedroom lights getting switched on...il keep you posted.....bye the bye...keep well all you hazers.....


----------



## mexican jumping bean (Mar 16, 2011)

well people woo and behold i got my seeds just there now..so i can stop shitting myself... Rhino seeds have come through for me im glad to say cracking service from start to finish...seeds look sound everythings accounted for so forwards an onwards,,,being a 1st time grower il try and keep you old hands updated with pics and boring shit to see if im staying on track....big d


----------



## raiderman (Mar 16, 2011)

sounds great.glad u got ure beans.


----------



## jip (Apr 2, 2011)

I&#8217;ve recently been ripped off by Rhino seeds. 
They took my money but did not deliver the whole order. At first emails were answered and it looked hopeful. But nothing happened, no seeds and no refund.

They have taken my money and not come up with the goods. In my book that&#8217;s theft plain and simple. 

All in all a rubbish place to deal with.

If you&#8217;ve got any sense you will not risk dealing with Rhino seeds. 

Read the reviews first if you are tempted as I should have done. There are too many bad ones out there. I did not do that so I got ripped off.

There are plenty of other reputable companies to deal with so why risk loosing your money with Rhino.


----------



## rhinoseeds (Apr 23, 2011)

RoeDoran said:


> Are RhinoSeeds the same as cannabis-seeds.co.uk? I have sent these guys cannabis-seeds.co.uk about twenty messages from there online contact form over the last two years and they have never answered a single one. I didn't ask them anything illeagle about growing or smoking or anything that could get either them or me in trouble, just questions about delivery and payment methods an they never answered a single question, leading me to believe they they are a fraudulent website, Im not saying they are as I don't know but thats usually what sites do when they are trying to scam people. Having said that people here say they have ordered and seem happy.
> Does anybody here know a reputable site that you can pay using MoneyBookers? Im only asking because I have some Money in my Moneybookers account but nothing to spend it on so I like to use it some how and if I can get seeds at the same time that would be animal.
> Thanks guys, great website, keep it up.
> Cheers


Hi on the rhinoseeds contactus page is an email for you to contact the owner directly if you think you are being igonored - its rhinoseedsemail[AT]Gmail.com 
send him an email and he can kick some1's ass - maybe best to send an email on the contact us page again and then if no reply by tuesday( as its a bank hol) then use the owners email.


----------



## RoloTomassi (Apr 23, 2011)

raiderman said:


> great news the beans made it,the others were lost in the mail but these guys did right . a 5 pac of bluemoonshine,freakin rox.Rhino seeds is the seed bank to go to.


glad you got your beans. a month+ delivery time is pretty rough...


----------



## rhinoseeds (Apr 24, 2011)

RoloTomassi said:


> glad you got your beans. a month+ delivery time is pretty rough...


as the man says - they were lost in the post, but rhino sent out some replacements anyway! - IF royal mail handt screwed up he would have had them much sooner and rhino seeds would not have had to send out extra beens


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 24, 2011)

rhinoseeds said:


> they were lost in the post, - IF royal mail handt screwed up


Why does that have a ring of 'my dog ate my homework' too it? 

You should see if you can get yourself added to Greenma's seedbank rating site. http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html
He's been rating seedbanks for over 13 years now and I have relied on his ratings for about 11 years now, always purchasing from highest rated seedbanks, and I have never had an order fail to be delivered or even be what could be considered to be late. 

It would be interesting to see how high or how low of a rating you could achieve over time.


----------



## rhinoseeds (Apr 24, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Why does that have a ring of 'my dog ate my homework' too it?
> 
> You should see if you can get yourself added to Greenma's seedbank rating site. http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html
> He's been rating seedbanks for over 13 years now and I have relied on his ratings for about 11 years now, always purchasing from highest rated seedbanks, and I have never had an order fail to be delivered or even be what could be considered to be late.
> ...


just making a point - sorry if it came accross like that, but it was down to royal mail! and as soon as we foupnd out we resent! i think the seedbankupdate is for banks that deliver to the usa- and we dont do that.
cheers


----------



## raiderman (Apr 26, 2011)

Rhino seeds always come through for me, and made up an order once , the rest came through for 7 yrs straight.all the beans germed and had great yields.even the avitar pic i have of bluemoonshine dp fems,did great.


----------



## jip (Apr 29, 2011)

Update.

An update on my post Ripped off by Rhino.

On another review forum Rhino promised to put things right if the order no was sent to them.

So I sent my order no with a copy of the promise to Rhino.

They did sort it I now have my seeds and my full order.

Wish they had done it to begin with but credit where its due. They did sort it.

I will order again from Rhino.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 30, 2011)

glad to hear yu got yure beans.


----------



## bridlore (Sep 12, 2011)

ordered 10 cindy seeds, they came in 3 days, 9 germinated and are flowering lovely now.

No problems


----------



## rhinoseeds (Jun 21, 2012)

RoeDoran said:


> Are RhinoSeeds the same as cannabis-seeds.co.uk? I have sent these guys cannabis-seeds.co.uk about twenty messages from there online contact form over the last two years and they have never answered a single one. I didn't ask them anything illeagle about growing or smoking or anything that could get either them or me in trouble, just questions about delivery and payment methods an they never answered a single question, leading me to believe they they are a fraudulent website, Im not saying they are as I don't know but thats usually what sites do when they are trying to scam people. Having said that people here say they have ordered and seem happy.
> Does anybody here know a reputable site that you can pay using MoneyBookers? Im only asking because I have some Money in my Moneybookers account but nothing to spend it on so I like to use it some how and if I can get seeds at the same time that would be animal.
> Thanks guys, great website, keep it up.
> Cheers


]]

Hi Ican assure you the contact form is working correctly - we get lots of messages through that each day - have you tried ausing a different email address - maybe its a problem with your email address receiving replies from a cannabis-seeds.co.uk domain? 

anyway there a soloution

scroll to the bottom of the contact us form and theres a direct email address to the Rhino for poeple who are getting ignored.

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/contact_us.php (*scroll to bottom)
hope that helps.

nb we have plenty of happy customers airing their views here
http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/testimonials.php


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 21, 2012)

I ordered from those assholes some years ago, and spent a bit of money. The seeds arrived in a paper envelope and all were smashed. I wrote to them to inform of the situation and suggested they may want to consider different packaging. They didn't respond and I've never considered buying anything from them since. Fuck 'em. I won't support rude, inconsiderate pigs who take the money but refuse to reply to an e-mail.


----------



## bigdawgdana (Jul 31, 2012)

I've always found that http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/ has fast and discreet shipping. the seeds that i have bought from them are all that i wanted them to be


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 20, 2012)

I ordered 5 , "the widow" seeds. I got 4 seeds and a bit of grit.. I also got a *free *OG Kush seed with my order. The sites seed guarantee worked for me. they *replaced *the "the widow" seed and also sent me *another *OG kush *freebie*.

so the customer service was *excellent*. all this happened in 5 or 6 days.

although, one of the "the widow" seeds, never worked, it was *broken *as Rhino like us to say !!!

I will order from you again Rhino, especially if you replace my *broken *seed., you know who I am, if you dont,, see my signature ..... 

cheers

Auldy66


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (Sep 11, 2012)

what baffles me is dna kushberry is sold out on attitude and on ryno seeds its in stock what the fuck


----------



## iwsbubbler (Nov 5, 2012)

i bought 5 big bang 2 seeds from rhino,what a load of shite ,the seeds came very small,i got on with it tho as they cost enuff,out of 5 ,2 popt and died within 4 days ,now im no newbie to this game and did everything the same way ive been doin it for over 20 years,so i thought i would email the support team online thru email,lol,what a joke no reply to my concerns ,so i read the site again and MR RHINO SAYS IF U GET NO JOY WE SHOULD EMAIL HIM AS HE LIKES TO KICK ASS,his words not mine,so i tried and the email addy is not reconised ,I WOULD NEVER USE THIS SITE AGAIN AND WARN OTHERS NOT TOO,1 pissed of cutomer


----------



## MrShell (Nov 14, 2012)

Used rhino before arrived discreetly in about 3 workin days and seeds were excellent!


----------



## slyellz (Nov 16, 2012)

I orderd a reg seeds from rhino and got the free og kush seeds a bummer really because the free og kush was the only seed dat germed. Wanted to tell them but they can't speak about cultivation.


----------



## skunkyboy247366 (Jan 10, 2013)

wife sent for some og kush by dinafem took her cash then emailed saying sold out offered alternative og kush 3 seeds ,accepted offer and only 2 arrived sent email not very hopeful of a reply its all about trust i mean they could be anything in there,if not sorted will never go through a distributor again


----------



## skunkyboy247366 (Jan 10, 2013)

maybe been a bit hasty with my last comment recieved email saying they will send another me the other seed will update if arrives


----------



## skunkyboy247366 (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah got my last seed happy now so can be trusted, maybe make mistakes but who dont they appologised and corrected so will use them again,


----------



## seedy123 (Jan 12, 2013)

used rhino seeds got my order the next day no problem


----------



## DubVitals (May 10, 2013)

Overpriced and do not add freebies to order steer clear!


----------



## redzi (Sep 7, 2013)

Just don't believe much in the way of claims on the Rhino seed site..... a lot of hot air. Claim to be number one...number one at what?!, blowing smoke up people's asses.


----------



## Wiggiz (Dec 20, 2013)

I joined this forum specifically to advise not to use Rhino Seeds. My first (and last) order came today and it was quick and well packaged. Opened it to find £31.98 work of seeds missing. Been phoning them all day and was promised a call back from customer services but they didn't bother. The web site states you can contact them 24/7, so I rang again about 20 minutes ago to be told by a woman, who claimed she was just the out of hours contact and she didn't actually work for the company, that there was nobody available until after the weekend (I can only presume that she has an identical twin who I've spoken to on more than one occasion today, as their voices were identical). So be warned from this disgruntled customer and shop elsewhere.


----------



## klitwestwood (Dec 21, 2013)

I van only comment from my own experience.ive used nirvana cor 2yr till I tried wonder woman and only got a ounce from 4plants in hydro.so I changed to attitude.5dutch passion brainstorm all popped-all hermied 6wk in flower.all I vot from attitude was we.l pass the info on to the breeder but we cant help.here endeth any cuture orders from them.so rhino- 1st order 5bf pc.arrived in 2days with a free durban poison.top class customer services.top class products. Wouldnt touch attitude with a lepours cock. On the other ha d I contacted dp directly about the problem.they appologised profoundly and have sent me 5 calicornia oranve seeds to restore my faith in their brand.rhino are the dogs dodahs in my book chaps.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rhinoseeds (Dec 23, 2013)

listen man - we dont work sundays and we only work from 10am -3pm during weekdats! We have an out of hours call service to take messages when we are unavailable . The woman on the phone correctly advised you we are available after the weekend, i dont know any other seed shops who operate on Sundays. Im sorry we made a mistake with your order - it will be rectified .But to go online and post negative comments about my company becuase you couldnt get thru on a Sunday is in my opinion a little pre-mature


----------



## rhinoseeds (Dec 23, 2013)

Wiggiz said:


> I joined this forum specifically to advise not to use Rhino Seeds. My first (and last) order came today and it was quick and well packaged. Opened it to find £31.98 work of seeds missing. Been phoning them all day and was promised a call back from customer services but they didn't bother. The web site states you can contact them 24/7, so I rang again about 20 minutes ago to be told by a woman, who claimed she was just the out of hours contact and she didn't actually work for the company, that there was nobody available until after the weekend (I can only presume that she has an identical twin who I've spoken to on more than one occasion today, as their voices were identical). So be warned from this disgruntled customer and shop elsewhere.




listen man - we dont work sundays and we only work from 10am -3pm during weekdats! We have an out of hours call service to take messages when we are unavailable . The woman on the phone correctly advised you we are available after the weekend, i dont know any other seed shops who operate on Sundays. Im sorry we made a mistake with your order - it will be rectified .But to go online and post negative comments about my company becuase you couldnt get thru on a Sunday is in my opinion a little pre-mature​


----------



## idfuckmyplants (Dec 29, 2013)

hello rhino seeds, new to site ,new to growing. ive never ordered seeds online before and currently got my first grow nearly to end from bag seeds. now the process isnt as daunting as i thought it would i feel im prepared to spend bit of money on genuine seeds so i can state my strain and know exactly what im smoking without just making up a silly name for it ive based from apperance/smell. ive been looking at a few sites to order from and the way yours was presented had me sold on using you so i came here to see what people had to say. now im extremely hesitant to order lol im not here to state that i feel your a scam just seems to be quite a lot of negative reviews and its got me questioning if i should put my faith in rhino or try find a vendor with a bit more consistent feedback :/ could any 1 let me know if theyve ordered from rhino recently and try restore my faith or simply suggest a site they think id be more comfortable ordering from.
thanks in advance
a nervous newb


----------



## p.bear (Mar 5, 2014)

idfuckmyplants said:


> hello rhino seeds, new to site ,new to growing. ive never ordered seeds online before and currently got my first grow nearly to end from bag seeds. now the process isnt as daunting as i thought it would i feel im prepared to spend bit of money on genuine seeds so i can state my strain and know exactly what im smoking without just making up a silly name for it ive based from apperance/smell. ive been looking at a few sites to order from and the way yours was presented had me sold on using you so i came here to see what people had to say. now im extremely hesitant to order lol im not here to state that i feel your a scam just seems to be quite a lot of negative reviews and its got me questioning if i should put my faith in rhino or try find a vendor with a bit more consistent feedback :/ could any 1 let me know if theyve ordered from rhino recently and try restore my faith or simply suggest a site they think id be more comfortable ordering from.
> thanks in advance
> a nervous newb


Omg im the same could someone please recommend a good seed bank. many thanks


----------



## Tim Hill (Mar 29, 2014)

Ordered late on Wednesday, just arrived with the positie today (Saturday), had email messages all the way through confirming payment, shipping etc


----------



## nudger36 (Mar 29, 2014)

Seed city takes some beating if in the uk, they stock the whole range from Lowlife, I grew lowlifes's ak 47 and blueberry from them. free uk postage too.


----------



## thesecretgrower510 (May 21, 2014)

raiderman said:


> but i believe i will start going with attitude seeds .they are fast and cheaper.


do they ship to the US?


----------



## zizijohn (Aug 23, 2018)

I started posting on this forum basically in order to contribute to this conversation, since there doesn't seem to be a lot of up-to-date info on the reputation and reliability of Rhino Seeds. Given the mixed reviews, I was hesitant to purchase from them, but they also had what seemed to be the last pack of Nirvana/Sativa Seeds' Full Moon for sale anywhere on the planet, so I was willing to give them a try. Their customer service was prompt in responding to my questions (yes, they did in fact still have the strain for sale!), and shipping was decently swift from the UK to my location in the US (about ten days total upon their receipt of my cash). 

I was scrupulous about sending the cash registered mail as they instructed, which wasn't cheap, but I really wanted these seeds, and was also curious about whether they would come through, and didn't want to give any excuses for failure to deliver. The beans arrived in the original sealed breeder's pack, so I'm fairly certain I got what I paid for. The price was admittedly not the best in comparison to other retailers' listed prices (Attitude/Seedsman, etc.), but once again, they were the only outfit that had what I wanted, so I was willing to give it a shot. I've got the seeds soaking in water now; since this is a discontinued strain, I'm unsure of their age and viability, but my fingers are crossed and I'm hoping for the best.

Your mileage may vary, of course, but on the basis of my experience, I would consider ordering from Rhino Seeds again if they had a strain I really wanted and I were unable to source it elsewhere.


----------

